# Impressions of Evo school in DC



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Phase II was a whole different story. The comments made by my first instructor of the day after my first run were absolutely amazing. It was like a switch had been thrown, a door had been opened and the light bulb went on. If I had any remaining doubts about the value of Phase I, I didn't care anymore because what Sam Strano said to me after that first run was worth the cost of both courses combined.


Clyde...

Just curious: What did Sam say to you after the first run that made such an impact?


----------



## GTI Cup (Sep 19, 2003)

*Yeah, Clyde...*



racerdave said:


> Clyde...
> 
> Just curious: What did Sam say to you after the first run that made such an impact?


...please share with us!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

racerdave said:


> Clyde...
> 
> Just curious: What did Sam say to you after the first run that made such an impact?


 He told me that I was "cheating." And he was right. I was sabatoging myself with something that I was doing with my eyes. I knew that I was doing it, but didn't really realize that I was doing it until he pointed it out.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Cheating? How so? 

Something like, your head was "looking ahead" but your eyes were not?

Just trying to understand.

Thanks.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

My head and eyes were looking ahead, but my eyes were doing other things as well that they shouldn't have been doing.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Um... is it me or is it not possible for Clyde to be any more vague? :dunno:

:rofl:

Eyes doing what?? Crossing? Bugging out Marty Feldman style? Looking at chicks? 

Or... looking at the tach? Checking the radio station?

Or, perhaps the biggest autocrossing sin of them all... looking in the mirror to see if you hit a cone?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> He told me that I was "cheating." And he was right. I was sabatoging myself with something that I was doing with my eyes. I knew that I was doing it, but didn't really realize that I was doing it until he pointed it out.


 I'll bet it was oen of the same things they said to me... I like to quickly glance at the cones I'm passing before getting them back up where they should be. Even a quick glance will screw up your line.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

racerdave said:


> Um... is it me or is it not possible for Clyde to be any more vague? :dunno:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


 A little from Column A, a little from Column B...

It doesn't really matter, because it was about what *I* was doing. But it's got you thinking...right? Can that do anything but be more helpful to you?


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> A little from Column A, a little from Column B...
> 
> It doesn't really matter, because it was about what *I* was doing. But it's got you thinking...right? Can that do anything but be more helpful to you?


Well, I still don't see why you won't say specifically what it was. 
:eeps:

But it's not the point. 

Paying attention, or at least noticing what you're doing in the car is the key point. Right?

Well, one little thing I like to do might help along those lines. It's something I try to do each run, although I can't say it happens every single run with the exception of events where runs are very limited. It's this:

Finish a run, pull back to grid, then stop the engine. Before taking the helmet off or talking to anyone, close your eyes and "re-run" the run in your mind, trying to recall the lines taken, what the car was doing and what you were doing. Very often I'll find that I missed an apex by a bit, maybe sawed the wheel too much causing oversteer or didn't look ahead enough in a particular spot.

It helps me identify what to work on for the next run, as well as separate what the car was doing from what I was causing it to do.

Some people might be able to do that quicker and better than I can. But considering that I'm getting a limited number of events these days, I have to make each run count.

So that's my technique for trying to catch things like "wandering" eyes.


----------

